# Hoover - Summer Eyes



## Proghorn1 (May 2, 2016)

Had a really good spring / early summer on the eyes for the first time fishing the lake in 20 years. A good mixed bag of dinks, 16's, 18-20's, and a few 23-24 during day bite, and 2 over 6lbs 26 inches on night bite.

Want to continue to understand the lake and associated daytime summer approach. Is it time to switch from cranks to harnesses? If so, I have historically found active saugeyes in shallow water, but I have noticed a lot of folks trolling deeper breaks slow with harnesses. I'm rigged for both and will try both to figure it out, but wondering what traditionally works best for folks if they want to share.

Thanks.


----------



## MFall (May 5, 2017)

Been wanting to work on my Eyes game. Have never really targeted them. How are you putting together your harness, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Proghorn1 said:


> Had a really good spring / early summer on the eyes for the first time fishing the lake in 20 years. A good mixed bag of dinks, 16's, 18-20's, and a few 23-24 during day bite, and 2 over 6lbs 26 inches on night bite.
> 
> Want to continue to understand the lake and associated daytime summer approach. Is it time to switch from cranks to harnesses? If so, I have historically found active saugeyes in shallow water, but I have noticed a lot of folks trolling deeper breaks slow with harnesses. I'm rigged for both and will try both to figure it out, but wondering what traditionally works best for folks if they want to share.
> 
> Thanks.


Worm harnesses are very effective this time of year. And some days will out fish other techniques. 
But with that said,a saugeyes main forage is still shad. And Hoover is not lacking shad. Plus you have all the crappie that hatched this year and bluegills. So I guess I'm saying cranks and or swimbaits could also out fish harnesses this time of year as well... 
Here is how I would approach it. I'd rig up my rigging rods and have them ready for when things get tuff. They will get you bites. Try shallow work deep. If the deep bite slows,try working your way shallow again. Even if they are biting all day deep on harnesses,frequently check the shallows with your casting/trolling rods until you find out the peak times they are feeding shallow. Then note that and catch the best of both worlds, because like you said, they will actively feed shallow all summer long. It's just about figuring out when they are using the shallows. But for the most part you can force feed the deeper fish all day long. 
I just like switching things up... 
Good luck out there!


----------



## Proghorn1 (May 2, 2016)

MFall said:


> Been wanting to work on my Eyes game. Have never really targeted them. How are you putting together your harness, if you don't mind my asking?


I like to have about a 36 -40 inch florocarbon leader. Not too long where I cant reach fish with net extended. I use beads (3-4) above the clevis, and usually 4 beads below to keep the blade from hitting the top of the hook below the clevis. I like the clevis's where you can change blades quickly. I pre-rig multiple colored sets with beads and hook, and then just put in somewhat matching blades. I like # 4 colorado as my go to, but do switch around to # 3, willow, etc. I use inline chain sinkers above the harness for weight, and that varies between 5/8 to 1.5 oz dependent on how deep and speed ( for me I like about 1.6-2.00 ) I have always preferred single hook rigs vs double,,,, not sure why just seems like a better presentation.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Trolling hot-n-tots in the summer for saugeye is good.


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

If you are trying to learn which is best you may want to try both at once. Put a rod in a rod holder with a crankbait that is capable of diving about as deep as the active fish on your electronics. Then try a bottom bouncer with a harness on another. You can fish 2 rods per person. Let the fish tell you what they prefer. Let us know what they tell you. My preference is to troll crankbaits when the water is warm and fish seem to scatter across the flats and hold on the ends of main lake points. I can fish a bit faster with cranks than when pulling harnesses. If I need to get deeper I can add in-line weights or even fish cranks behind bottom bouncers. I don't like using live bait if I don't have to. Even though you will find a container of crawlers in my cooler most days. If my trolling reveals a concentration of fish then I can stop and cast to them. Hoover has big flats in all 3 sections of the lake and lots of points. During the summer the fish follow the shad. Share what you learn. I'm trying to figure it out too!


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

I’m in town from Utah and am gonna try a few of my old bank spots. I fished Hoover for 20+ years For saugeye and know a bunch of boat spots.


----------



## MFall (May 5, 2017)

Good info - thank you all - Time to get busy!!
Take care


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

Got here about 10 minutes ago to my fave bank spot and caught one. They’re def in here. Anyone else at Hoover right now?


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth (Jun 12, 2013)

I could not find any keepers on Monday, but caught a few dinks. They seemed to have transitioned from my hot spots that were producing well earlier this month. On a side note I have caught 2 walleye there this year which gives me hope for for the future of Walleye at Hoover. Think I am going to try more flats and give some harnesses a go next time out.


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

Athens smallmouth 
Any kind of spinners are great this time of year. I’m wading off the bank catching right now on dearies. Sure wishing I brought my kayak from Utah


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

Athens_Smallmouth said:


> I could not find any keepers on Monday, but caught a few dinks. They seemed to have transitioned from my hot spots that were producing well earlier this month. On a side note I have caught 2 walleye there this year which gives me hope for for the future of Walleye at Hoover. Think I am going to try more flats and give some harnesses a go next time out.


How big are walleye by now?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

bjp said:


> I’m in town from Utah and am gonna try a few of my old bank spots. I fished Hoover for 20+ years For saugeye and know a bunch of boat spots.


So, are we going to head out?


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

acklac7 said:


> So, are we going to head out?


I’d love to go fish this eve. I’m leaving for Utah tomorrow 
Hit me up if you want to fish
(614) 778-2839


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

bjp said:


> I’d love to go fish this eve. I’m leaving for Utah tomorrow
> Hit me up if you want to fish
> (614) 778-2839


Not going to be able to make it out tonight 

I'll shoot you a text, though!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Curious how is alge bloom doing calmed down or same or getting worse? Asking for a friend?


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

Didn’t seem different than years ago.
All the ag runoff makes Hoover a Murky waters


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth (Jun 12, 2013)

BrandonMiller526 said:


> How big are walleye by now?


I did not measure them, but I would guess around 10-12"


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

Athens_Smallmouth said:


> I did not measure them, but I would guess around 10-12"


Have they started sticking walleye again in Hoover? They transitioned to saugeye when I was a kid. We used to catch monsters in the early 90’s but those fish are likely long Gone. IVe caught saugeye that don’t have the patches on their back before


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth (Jun 12, 2013)

Yup they started again last year.


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice!!! They seemed to have a good success rate


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

fishslim said:


> Curious how is alge bloom doing calmed down or same or getting worse? Asking for a friend?[/p]]
> 
> I’d say getting worse! It was worse yesterday than it was last week IMO.


----------



## Proghorn1 (May 2, 2016)

Was able to russel up a few eyes Friday afternoon. Real windy, had a hard time trying to keep slow with harnesses. Switched over to Cranks, and managed one @ 16 and two at 19. A few dinks in the mix, and one of those I think possibly a walleye. Real gold even color. Only caught moving with the wind or cutting sideways on drops and points. After about 6:00 I had zero action and fished till 9:00. When the wind went from 20-25 to 10-15 they flat quit.


----------



## boaterfisherdude (Feb 16, 2005)

Great thread! Was just about to create one for hoover summer eyes. 

After fishing Indian for the last 15 years my family sold the cabin, so now I have the boat docked at Hoover. Been out a couple times for eyes the past 2 weeks without much success, mostly jigging and casting harnesses. Might have to start pullin. Still learning the lower pool

I've caught a couple walleye, ~8-inch one year old fish. You can tell by looking at the dorsal fin, if there's no black dots/marks it's a walleye. They must of stocked saugeye last year too, I've had a few ~8in fish with black marks on their dorsal fin

@fishslim yeah the bloom has been thick on the sunny days i've been there. Even noticed some blue/green looking algea in the slack water by the docks. Not sure how it compares to previous summers. Cloudy days its gone tho

Anyone wants to join I usually have an open seat, although i'm about to switch to chasing the blues they sound fun


----------

